# Nicotine Protective against Covid - Evidence mounts



## mrh (11/8/20)

https://velvetgloveironfist.blogspot.com/2020/08/smoking-and-covid-19-evidence-gets.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Roodt (11/8/20)

Well now that was interesting... gave me a headache, but interesting none the less.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/8/20)

Now I just need to figure out why none of this was mentioned, even the initial results, or were used in any way in the court cases as substantive evidence regarding this little “problem” we are currently sitting with to disprove the genius behind the ban.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/8/20)

Just gave myself a headache!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

